# Only Florida ...so far



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

In talking to my dealership about re-upping my B.E.S.T. warranty from Can Am, they informed me that I cannot. The only warrany available on ANY BRP product is the six month manufacturers warranty....thats it. No more 12, 24, or 36 month extended warranties. If you purchase the warranty in another state, Fl dealerships still honor it, they just can't offer it anymore. Things are in motion to recitfy the situation although it may take time. Might be worth the drive to Ga if you have to have BRP.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good info for the Can Am guys, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks. So it's just a florida thing?


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

My dealer in fl. is a very small dealership will honor and fix just about anything we just took a 2008 650 in with broken axles it has 28" silver backs and lift they fixed it no questions asked...100%


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That sounds awfully fishy to me. What is the story behind that?


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Fl dealerships don't have a problem honoring the warranties, they just can't sell them with the product anymore. The way it was explained to me was that the insurance company that backs the B.E.S.T. warranties is spending too much money to stay in Fl. Not on servicing the products, but paying to stay in the game. My dealer said by a warranty in Ga and they still have to honor it. The dealership thinks it blows too.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my riding buddy took his out lander to the selling dealer in ms. with broken rear drive shaft, water in trans (from leaking seal)an acouple of other small problems, he took in in for the 100 hr service an broken shaft they found water while doing service, he had bought the 36 mo warranty but they would not cover anything on his it was less than 7 mo. old at this timecost him around 3k to get his ride out of this dealer


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have heard if you have a warrenty and you take it in with water or sand they will not do anything but Ive only heard these things


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

The dealership where I bought mine wouldn't fix the O-rings on the tranny case, even though they were admittedly the cause of water in the belt case. Warranty didn't cover anything water related over the footboards. My question to them was "Whats the difference between going through 12 inches of water at 6-8 mph, or 5 inches at 40mph"? Same effect. The dealer I'm with now fixes everything, they're awesome.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we do ride in mud an water, but what the h-ll, i know i did not buy my brute to run up an down roads, this dealer did not cover anything, the other problem was the rad fan, anyone know of a good canned ham dealer with in 100 miles of gulfport ms. please pass on imformation, would be worth the drive---- h-ll 200mi.


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Bummer bro. I was lucky enough to find a good shop with great guys who are all about the customer and repeat business.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Can-am is offering the extended warranty in FL again. Got the 2yr on mine back in July. Called Can-am to confirm after reading everything online.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if its no better than the factory 6mo. warranty ,its a waste of good money.
2 more examples 
2012 outlander xmr ,8hrs power steering an air ride went out ,3mo. in shop hadnot been touched ,removed it from that dealer an went to another 1 while in the proccess of loading it on the trailer both rear axles broke, no help from can am ,paid out of pocket repairs
2013 renegade, 12 hours front diff explodes, out of pocket agian ,dealer said best they could do would be wait 6mo. till factory warranty runs out an turn it in on a aftermarket extended warranty company


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

90% or more of these warranty issues are actually dealer issues. As with all mfg's, BRP has a set labor rate they pay on warranty repairs & that rate is often way less than what dealerships charge "walk-in" customers, thus they aren't very inclined to do warranty work for less money than what they would charge you to do it. 

Back when this was started, BRP's warranty was 6 months "BRP BEST" followed by 18 months "BRP", which was basically 6 months "bumper to bumper" the following 18 months was drivetrain only. - Insurance laws in FL didn't allow for them to lessen the coverage at any point during the warranty, thus BRP dropped it to just the 6 month "BEST". Within a few months they were back to the 2-year warranty, but you get the full "BEST" coverage for the entire 2 years(only a few states actually get this). 

My bike came with the 2-year BEST warranty(bought roughly a year ago now), as did P-mag XMR's bike which was bought over a year before mine and is now out of it's 2 years. 

Our dealer has covered everything w/o any issues, including two rear diffs & a trans on his. The first diff was simply a seal issue/water incursion that had pitted a couple bearings so they elected to swap the complete diff instead of rebuilding it. The second diff chewed up the teeth 2 months past the end of his warranty but he had a complaint of noise in the rear a month before the warranty went out so they retro acted back to that point & got it covered. 

We've both had some air-ride issues, but have discovered that simply pulling the lines off the system & flushing everything out while doing an oil change will negate the issues. - It's a closed-loop compressed air system w/o any form of filter or drier......it's going to get moisture built-up & that moisture is going to screw with the pressure-switch, control module, & even the compressor over time. An occasional flush seems to be the "cure". Neither of us have had a single issue since adding the system flush to our regular maintenance.


----------

